# HTC Vive - Review - Update 16.05 DOOM VorpX / HL2



## lenne0815 (28. April 2016)

*Setup:*

i5 2500k @ 4,2
970 GTX
16 GB
Z77 Mobo Chipsatz


*Ersteinrichtung:*

Ausgepackt, Lighthouses getestet und direkt nen Panikanfall bekommen, ein Lighthouse dreht nicht hoch und klickert leicht genauso wie wenn man den Toc bei ner CD zerkratzt hätte.

Egal - erstmal alles montiert ( Besonders wichtig das die Lighthouses korrekt verdübelt sind, wenn man das selber nicht hinbekommt jemanden fragen der einem dabei helfen kann, auch nur das leichteste Wackeln führt zu schlechterem Tracking, von Stativen etc würde ich komplett abraten.

Alles angeschlossen - keine funktion, die Bob wird vom Rechner nicht erkannt, es werden keinerlei Treiber installiert.

Troubleshooting, alle Kabel ab, verschiedene USB kabel durchgetauscht etc etc etc.

Nach 2 Stunden stellte sich dann raus das ich das Netzteil für die Bob neben die Steckerleiste gelegt habe anstatt es anzuschliessen, so dämlich muss man erstmal sein...

*SteamVR:*

Nachdem das Bob dann auch Saft hatte in 5 Minuten ( immernoch mit nur einem Lighthouse ) erledigt, das einzelne Lighthouse auf Kanal A gestellt weil dann das Tracking besser sein soll als Single.

Statt roomscale auf "standing" gestellt, funktioniert mit nur einem Lighthouse immernoch exzellent, Tracking unterbricht selbst abgewandt nur wenn die Controller völlig verdeckt sind, extrem robust.

Zur Zeit generell noch öfter mal gezuppel mit SteamVR Beta, zu den Problemen gehören u.a. Selbstausschalten der Basestations, Crashen, FPS Bugs, generell aber durchaus nutzbar.


*Eindrücke zum HMD:*

Passform: Nach etwas hin und her ( der Kabelstrang verhinderte anfänglich das das "Hinterkopf Dreieck" tief genug kam, ist die Vive sehr bequem zu Tragen / Auf und ab zu setzen.

Sweetspot: Nach wie vor relativ klein, trotzdem um längen besser als beim GearVR ( Die Fresnel machts )

SDE: Jetzt gehts ans eingemachte, SDE klar vorhanden an kontrastreichen Ecken kann man auch deutlich die Subpixel erkennen. Insgesamt aber deutlich besser als das GearVR, sobald man z.B. in The Lab" ist nicht mehr wahrnehmbar, deutliches Problem der aktuellen Displaytechnik, aber ohne Renderbackends mit mindestens 2x980Ti auch nicht einfach mit höherer Auflösung zu erschlagen.

GOD Rays: Gibt es wohl, bisher nur ein einziges mal aktiv wahrgenommen, non-issue.

IPD: Kann man einstellen, habe aber bisher keinen wirklichen Unterschied feststellen können, unser Hirn scheint sehr gut darin zu seinen nicht 100% konvergierende Bilder wieder zusammenzuschustern, durch den etwas grösseren sweetspot im vergleich zum GearVr kommt man auch nicht in den Randbereich des sweetspots wenn man die IPD völlig falsch einstellt. 

Fresnel Artefakte: Gibt es wohl, bisher nur ein einziges mal aktiv wahrgenommen, non-issue.

Fehlendes ATW: Problem, wenn der Rechner unter 90FPS fällt jittert es, egal ob man Valves Lösung anhat oder nicht, hoffe hier wird noch nachgelegt.

Verarbeitung / genereller Eindruck: Oberklasse, das HMD macht sicherlich auch als Abrissbirne einen Hervorragenden Job.

*Komfort:

*Schweres Teil, durch die sehr dicken, weichen Schaumpolster allerdings trotzdem relativ bequem tragbar, auch nach längeren Sessions ist es eher körperliche Ermüdung als der Sitz des Headsets der mich aufhören lässt 

Die beiden mitgelieferten Einsätze scheinen auch gut dimensioniert zu sein, meine Freundin konnte mit dem Breiten gesichtsinterface überhaupt nicht spielen, sobald ich es gegen das schmale getauscht hatte keine beschwerden mehr. Bei mir passt das breite sehr gut, das schmale drückt das Headset zu weit von den Augen weg - kleinerer FoV / Sweetspot.

*Tracking / Controller

*Good Shit, Funktioniert extrem gut, Controller machen einen sehr wertigen Eindruck, force Feedback ist noch nicht wirklich gut implementiert, wird hoffentlich noch.

Nachdem ich sämtliche Bilder abgehangen habe und den Raum Verdunkeln kann funktioniert das Tracking nochmals besser, grade bei Spielen bei denen es auf das letzte 10tel mm ankommt hilft das enorm.

*Integrierte Camera:

*Soll bei vielen wohl Probleme machen, funktioniert bei mir glücklicherweise Tadellos ( Z77 Intel USB 3 Anbindung ) 
Die Möglichkeit durch ein Doppelklick des Systembuttons schnell ein Bläuliches Overlay der Umgebung aufzurufen ist extrem nützlich, für jede Kleinigkeit das Headset rauf und runter ist sicherlich deutlich umständlicher.

*Anbindung eines Mobiltelefons:

*Nachdem die Bluetooth Treiber für das HMD installiert waren konnte ich mein Handy ( Samsung Note 3 ) nach installation der VIVE App aus dem playstore problemlos koppeln.
Gross war die Überaschung als ich das erste mal mitten in VR angerufen wurde, das Headset nimmt den Anruf an und nutzt dann sein integriertes Mikrophon / Kopfhörer, sehr bequem !

*Kopfhörer:

*Beigelegt ist ein kleines In Ear Set welches ich nicht weiter ausprobiert habe, stattdessen habe ich Standard Samsung in Ears an das Headset angeschlossen ( 3,5mm Klinke direkt am Headset )

Sound ist sagen wir mal.. erträglich. Evtl tausche ich später noch gegen richtige Kopfhörer, wobei das auch nicht unproblematisch ist, da der dicke Kabelstrang direkt mittig über den Kopf läuft.

Insgesamt schade das sich HTC nicht für eine Lösung wie Oculus entschieden hat, so artet das ganze in Gebastel aus.


Nach langer Suche habe ich mich jetzt für das "Turtle Beach Ear Force 450" entschieden, ab von dem bescheuerten Namen hat es einige Features die es speziell für die Vive interessant machen: 

-Enge Passform, fliegt nicht vom Kopf bei schnellen Bewegungen

-Wireless, noch ein Kabel am Headset für Kopfhörer stelle ich mir sehr blöd vor, da man ja nicht beide Geräte gleichzeitig aufsetzen kann. 

-Leicht

-Stimmwiedergabe für an / ausschalten ( die Kopfhörer sagen einem wenn man sie anschaltet...  )

Zum Sound kann ich nicht viel sagen, ist kein vergleich zu meinen DT 770 mit Kopfhörerverstärker, fällt allerdings auch nicht negativ auf.


*Lighthouse Reparatur:

*Ok, das eine Lighthouse muss getauscht werden, dann kann ichs auch einfach mal leicht schlagen ! Gedacht, getan plötzlich drehte es wieder ganz normal hoch und funktioniert seitdem Tadellos, ich habe schon mehrere Anfragen ob ich nicht im Tech-Support arbeiten möchte 

*Roomscale:

*Super, man tendiert aber leicht dazu das gitter zu ignorieren, bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts kaputt gemacht, gab aber schon diverse kleinere Kollisionen, alles was empfindlich ist weg vom Spielbereich.

Nach Möbellego habe ich jetzt einen Bereich von 2,3x2,8m räumen können, das ist auf jeden Fall ausreichend.

Ein dicker Teppich ist auch noch an zu raten, einerseits kann man sich einen in der passenden Größe zum Raum kaufen und weiß somit auch IRL wo man grade ist, andererseits ist man in manchen Spielen oft auf den Knien oder legt sich sogar hin.


*Software / Spiele:

*Insgesamt viele kleine Techdemos und wenig Fleisch bisher, deshalb hier nur einige Ausschnitte:

-Solus Project: Indi Exploration Game, braucht noch kleinere Fixes, neben Ethan Carter bisher das hübscheste Vive Game.

-Hover Junkers, geniales Roomscale VR PVP mit hohem Wiederspielwert. Immernoch mein meistgespieltes VR game, mittlerweile klappt auch das Aiming besser und man wird nichtmehr dauernd gestompt.

-Vanishing Realms: Das bisher eindrucksvollste Spiel auf der Vive, wenn das die Zukunft der Dungeon Crawler ist bin ich dabei.

-The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, läft perfekt, leider keinen Comfort mode z.Zt. deshalb muss mans langsam angehen.

-Project Cars, seit eben grade nativ auf der Vive, absoluter Hammer !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyssTnuNTuw

-Warthunder IS KILL - REVIVE GEHT NICHTMEHR, läuft mit Revive,  gab einen großen Patch der endlich Gegner Indikatoren sichtbar macht, desweiteren sind jetzt die Panzer ebenfalls spielbar, ich warte allerdings noch auf einen vive spezifischen Patch

-Elite Dangerous: Grafikbug, wird irgendwie niedriger als nativ gerendert und laggt dabei auch noch gewaltig, Entwickler sind dran.

-Doom VorpX

I just bought Doom thinking i could just go back to a flat game. I couldnt, upon starting the game the first time i was so disappointed looking at this tiny image of a game ( 27 / 2560 / 144 ) that i instantly quit it.

Ok, so i thought lets give VorpX another shot ( Being really disappointed with the performance of the geom recon renderer )

I knew it would only work with the Z buffer hack which results in the game having almost no depth effect, but it turned out for a fast shooter like Doom this is ideal because the lack of any depth effect reduces nausea enormously !

Base setup: 2500k @ 4,2 / 970

-Add Steam start options +com_skipIntroVideo "1" +exec auto.cfg

-Start the game without vorpX, select windowed / 4:3 / 1600x1200, disable motion blur and chromatic abberation, set AA to TAA in advanced cinematic with 0 grain, set mouse speed to 3, close the game again.

-Locate C:\Users[usrnme]\Saved Games\id Software\DOOM\base create auto.cfg

-Add bind "[yourkeyhere]" "g_fov 150" ( this is especially important, bind it to a mouse button, over 130 the game frequently resets the fov while playing so u need a quick key to set it back )

-Save and close

-Start the game with VorpX, open VorpX menu, set scale to 0.75

Set and done, its friggin awesome !

Minor tweaking of the graphic settings might be necessary to obtain 90+ Framerates

-HL 2 / TF 2 ( Source Engine generell )

Vive in den extended mode schalten, startoptionen -vr hinzufügen, Spiel einmal starten Optionen / VR Haken, los gehts !
*
Performance:

*Generell läuft alles flüssig mit meinem Setup ( HoverJ z.B. auf medium ) allerdings merkt man schnell das da Softwareseitig noch einiges rausgeholt werden kann, zwischendurch gibt es immer mal wieder Jitter, kleine Tracking bugs, leichte Hänger in Spielen die nicht mit langsamer Hardware erklärt werden können, d.h. ist z.Zt auch ein 980ti / 6700k Setup nicht wirklich nötig da man es nicht voll ausreizen kann.

*Fazit:

*Blown Away ! Das erste mal The Lab ist eine Erfahrung die jeder Gamer haben sollte, es wird sofort klar das 1stens VR die unabwendbare Zukunft ist und 2tens das getrackte Controller / Roomscale eine Grundvoraussetzung für VR sind.

Wer das Geld über hat kann bedenkenlos zuschlagen, für alle anderen lohnt es sich sicherlich noch 1-2 Jahre zu warten bis zumindest 4k Displays in den HMDs standart sind.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. April 2016)

*AW: HTC Vive - Ersteindrücke -*

Wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

*AW: HTC Vive - Ersteindrücke -*

Bilder Bilder haben wollen


----------



## lenne0815 (28. April 2016)

*AW: HTC Vive - Ersteindrücke -*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Bilder?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt doch schon jeder, oder ?  hab die Samsung standart Earbuds drinnen, denke aber das ich mir noch ein kabelloses Headset dazuhole weil 0 Bass.

Grade ausgiebig The vanishing of Ethan Carter gespielt, UE4 + Vive ist der Hammer.

Bei den seated sachen ist ein bisschen blöd das man trotzdem die Vive controller braucht für Steam VR, oder ich bin nur zu doof das invr overlay mit dem einen seitlichen Button am HMD zu bedienen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. April 2016)

*AW: HTC Vive - Ersteindrücke -*

Roomscale wäre auch interessant. DA braucht man ja schon etwas Platz.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

*AW: HTC Vive - Ersteindrücke -*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Roomscale wäre auch interessant. DA braucht man ja schon etwas Platz.



Kannst dann ja gleich einen Helm auf den Kopf setzen 
Gefällt mir sehr gut @TE


----------



## lenne0815 (28. April 2016)

*AW: HTC Vive - Ersteindrücke -*

Ich kann nachher mal probieren meinen Raum zu fotografieren, ich hab halt als freie Bodenfläche 2,5mx3m was nach dem ausmessen in SteamVR auf 2mx2,5m ca rauskommt. 

Die Lighthouses sind ca 6m Diagonal auseinander und auf 2,5m höhe befestigt. 

Das Kabel der Vive ist auch nicht unendlich lang, wird bei mir schon etwas knapp.

Bisher hatte ich den Eindruck das der Platz sogar etwas geringer sein könnte ( 2x2m z.B. ) darunter würde ich allerdings auf keinen Fall gehen.

Ganz wichtig, wenns z.B. im Wohnzimmer nen TV zu hängen hat, das Teil umbedingt schützen, z.B. in Hover Junkers oder The Lab hab ich schon mehrfach einfach nicht auf das chaperone gitter geachtet und sachen in meinem Zimemr erwischt.


----------



## kazzig (29. April 2016)

*AW: HTC Vive - Ersteindrücke -*

Das Einzige, was mich aktuell wirklich abschreckt ist der horrende Preis. Dazu habe ich auch nicht die Lust den Fluch des Early Adopters aufzunehmen. Gibt noch so viele Spiele, die gespielt werden können. Nettes Teil die Vive, habe ich bei uns bei Daimler in Stuttgart testen dürfen (Kundenerfahrung, Konfigurator, etc.) und es ist schon ein Wahnsinn, wenn man das selber erfährt.
In 2 Jahren bin ich hoffentlich auch am Start!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. April 2016)

*AW: HTC Vive - Ersteindrücke -*



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Ich kann nachher mal probieren meinen Raum zu fotografieren, ich hab halt als freie Bodenfläche 2,5mx3m was nach dem ausmessen in SteamVR auf 2mx2,5m ca rauskommt.
> 
> Die Lighthouses sind ca 6m Diagonal auseinander und auf 2,5m höhe befestigt.
> 
> ...



Tip:
Die Spielfeldgrenzen so wählen, dass man drum herum noch eine Armlänge Platz hat. Zumindest mir ist es selten passiert, dass ich über die Begrenzung hinaus gelaufen bin – aber das ich am Rand stehe und weit aushole kam mehrfach vor. (Haken bei der Sache: Je nach Armlänge kostet das rund einen Meter, den man aber eben real nicht zur Verfügung hat. Heißt eben zu Recht "roomscale VR" und nicht "bit of not yet used space in the center of your overstuffed workroom VR".)


----------



## lenne0815 (29. April 2016)

*AW: HTC Vive - Ersteindrücke -*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Tip:
> Die Spielfeldgrenzen so wählen, dass man drum herum noch eine Armlänge Platz hat. Zumindest mir ist es selten passiert, dass ich über die Begrenzung hinaus gelaufen bin – aber das ich am Rand stehe und weit aushole kam mehrfach vor. (Haken bei der Sache: Je nach Armlänge kostet das rund einen Meter, den man aber eben real nicht zur Verfügung hat. Heißt eben zu Recht "roomscale VR" und nicht "bit of not yet used space in the center of your overstuffed workroom VR".)



Armlänge Platz, der feine Herr  hab noch ein bisschen Möbellego gespielt und bin jetzt bei 2,3x2,8m das reicht zumindest für die "Medium" Schiffe bei Hover Junkers.

Irgendwo sollten wir mal nen Steam Friends austausch für VR starten, ich kenne leider niemanden mit Vive / Rift und bei Hover Junkers fängt der spass mit 2 Leuten auf einem Schiff erst richtig an 

Ich update mal den ersten Post noch...


----------



## Genildor (15. Juni 2016)

Hey lenne, 

ich habe auch eine Vive und würde dich gern bei Steam adden. Momentan spiele ich aber mehr Overwatch als Vive, weil ich auf den SummerSale warte (angeblich in einer Woche) und dann auch eine neue Graka kaufen muss (atm R9 290). 

Was mich interessieren würde... hast du zufällig Witcher 3 mit Vorpix getestet? Ich würde gerne das neue Addon mit der Vive spielen, aber weiß nicht so richtig ob sich das lohnt. 


Was das Platzproblem angeht: 
Ich habe meinen Gaming PC in einem kleinen Raum stehen, wo man maximal Seated VR betreiben könnte. Habe mir aber ein 7m HDMI Kabel (20€) + 5m aktiv USB 3 Verlängerung (10€) gekauft und kann so im Wohnzimmer spielen (mit Kabel übern Flur ). Anfangs habe ich meinen Rechner immer ins Wohnzimmer geschleppt... das war sau nervig.

Damit andere auf dem TV zuschauen können habe ich zuerst ein Steam Streaming gestartet... vom Gaming PC (Account A) -> HTPC-TV (Account B). Aber leider klappt das überhaupt nicht gut, weil manchmal das Mirror gedreht wird und natürlich 3-5 Sekunden delay sind. Zum glück hatte ich noch ein altes 10m DVI-HMDI Kabel im Keller und das reicht zum TV (mit Audio Mirror über SteamVR). Dann noch das Wireless Keyboard an den Gaming PC und alles ist easy steuerbar (ab und zu verreckt das SteamVR ja noch).  

So viel zu meinem Setup


----------



## Blechbüxse (26. Juni 2016)

Hab auch eine gestern in holopoint rang 13 gemacht... danach direkt in die dusche.... 

Einfach nur unglaublicher spaß, ärgere mich das ich nun soviele spiele habe aber nur noch vr zocke....

in Steam Stahlglanz


----------



## lenne0815 (1. Juli 2016)

Bin erst wieder dabei wenn touch rauskommt


----------



## Blechbüxse (3. Juli 2016)

Minecraft+102mods+vivecraft mod+ htc vive+ roomscale= ich bin hin und weg  locomotion macht nicht schwindlig sind mehrere modi auch das komische porten was man noch am ersten tag braucht 

2x hände Bogenschießen und schwertkampf funzen prima, man muss richtig zuhauen 

Releases * jrbudda/minecrift * GitHub
overview for jrbudda


----------



## TammerID (27. Juli 2016)

Oh man ich habe echt ein bisschen Angst. In meinem Wohnzimmer kann ich maximal 2,50x2,00 Platz machen und das nur wenn ich den TV Rack wegstelle.
Alternativ war ich am überlegen ob ich einen Vive Raum im Keller baue - da hätte ich 3,50x3,50. Allerdings kann ich da nicht einmal aus dem Stand den Arm komplett nach oben strecken. Deckenhöhe würde ich auf 2,10m schätzen. Außerdem müsste man den PC immer aus dem 1. Stock schleppen. Immerhin kein Mehrfamilienhaus, also das würde ich noch über mich ergehen lassen...
Irgendeiner einen Rat für mich ehe ich übermorgen die Löcher bohre?


----------



## CastorTolagi (27. Juli 2016)

Andere Dübel nehmen!
Die was beiliegen sind für Ziegelwände beschissen.
Und bei allen Dübeln die ich bisher gesehen habe musste man erst nachbohren...

Lieber kleinerer Raum als kaputte Controller; meine Meinung.
Für die Spiele die aktiv Roomscale nutzen ist es egal ob 2 oder 4m, das ist alles zu klein.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juli 2016)

TammerID schrieb:


> Oh man ich habe echt ein bisschen Angst. In meinem Wohnzimmer kann ich maximal 2,50x2,00 Platz machen und das nur wenn ich den TV Rack wegstelle.
> Alternativ war ich am überlegen ob ich einen Vive Raum im Keller baue - da hätte ich 3,50x3,50. Allerdings kann ich da nicht einmal aus dem Stand den Arm komplett nach oben strecken. Deckenhöhe würde ich auf 2,10m schätzen. Außerdem müsste man den PC immer aus dem 1. Stock schleppen. Immerhin kein Mehrfamilienhaus, also das würde ich noch über mich ergehen lassen...
> Irgendeiner einen Rat für mich ehe ich übermorgen die Löcher bohre?



Die Kopffreiheit ist nicht ganz so wichtig. In vielen Spielen hat man keinen Grund, die Hände über dem Kopf zu führen – und selbst wenn man es macht, sollte die Bewegung gravitationsbedingt einen Tick langsamer sein. Zwei Meter seitlich ohne zusätzliche Reserve für Armbewegungen ist dagegen sehr knapp. Großgewachsene Personen könnten diese Grenze mit der Spitze des Controllers sogar dann verletzten, wenn sie exakt im Zentrum stehen. Wenn man vorsichtig ist und die Arme nie ausstreckt, reichen auch 0,5 m Abstand zur Wand (zu zerbrechlichen Gegenständen würde ich aber mehr einplanen), bei 2 m absoluter Breite hat man dann nur noch 1 m, um sich zu bewegen. Ich würde die Sender provisorisch platzieren (Power Strips, Foto-Stative) und es vorsichtig testen – aber vermutlich kommt so kein Roomscale-VR-Feeling auf.


----------



## CastorTolagi (27. Juli 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Kopffreiheit ist nicht ganz so wichtig. In vielen Spielen hat man keinen Grund, die Hände über dem Kopf zu führen –


Holopoint, Space Pirat Trainer, Selfi-Tennis, Tilt-Brush, Lightblade VR, Job Simulator, Zombi Training Simulator, Fruit Nija VR,...um mal ein paar zum Start zu nennen.

Controller über Kopfhöhe heben kommt öffters vor als man denkt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juli 2016)

"kein Grund" war vielleicht die falsche Formulierung, aber in Space Pirate, Tilt-Brush und meinem Wissen nach auch in Lightblade streckt man den Arm nicht nach oben. Für einfache Griffe über die Schulter sollten 2,1 m den meisten Menschen ebenso reichen, wie für den Job-Simulator. Mit nur 2 m Abstand zwischen Fernseher und Vitrine würde bei mir aber sogar Minigolf zu Scherben führen. Wenn keine 6 × 6 × 3 m für Roomscale verfügbar sind, muss man eben das kleinere Übel auswählen.


----------



## TammerID (27. Juli 2016)

Ich danke euch für die Antworten, werde vorerst im Wohnzimmer die Vive testen und wenn mir das nicht gefällt dann muss ich halt in den Keller ziehen. Eventuell kriege ich mit ein bisschen Möbeltetris noch was im Wohnzimmer raus. Ach übrigens habe ich bei der Fläche im Wohnzimmer bereits 50cm abgezogen für den Arm und die Sicherheit 
Das gute Stück wird wohl Freitag / Samstag kommen. 

Mich wundert das es noch kein Sammelthread zur Vive gibt?!


----------



## CastorTolagi (28. Juli 2016)

@TammerID
Ich wünsch dir ganz viel Spaß mit dem System; ist wirklich ein absulut geiles Stückchen Hardware...
Und bei Fragen einfach Fragen.


----------

